# Any Helix fans out there?... My band is opening for them!



## MajorKin (Sep 21, 2010)

any fans? My band Maze Hill is opening for Helix on April 27th! We are crazy excited, it's the first time we're opening for a touring band. It's on April 27th @ The Rockpile in Etobicoke, (5555 Dundas st. W). The reason I'm letting everyone know is because we got some cheap tickets for it. If anyone wants some send an e-mail to [email protected] and we can hook you up 

Also, check out our stuff, maybe you'll like it too!

www.myspace.com/mazehill

We recently uploaded our last live set @ the Rockpile (the sound guy was amazing) and got a recording of it. Check it!

www.youtube.com/mazehillband


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats MK!

I checked a few of the songs in the link, I like what I hear.
There are some good rockin' songs in there.

Good luck on the gig.


----------



## ooglay (Mar 27, 2012)

Awesome, I'll be there!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats.....my buddies band did just the same a few years ago. Me, I haven't had such luck as you or him, lol......

But seriously that's pretty cool. Not to many people can say they opened for Helix.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My"ex" drummer plays hand drums with their bass player Daryl in a Celtic project. He also was giving my "ex" singer vocal lessons. I've met him a few times - he seems a real decent and normal sort as I sure the whole band is.

I saw Helix open for Nazareth last summer and although I'm not a real fan of the over-processed 80's sound (and prefer Foot in Cold Water's version of Make Me Do) they are Canadian icons and I respect them for that and would gladly trade them places.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

I was a teen in Helix's heyday, I've probably seen them 25 to 30 times. Had the great luck to chat with them when they played near here. Daryl Gray was a huge influence on me, and Brain Vollmer was my still current lead singers absolute idol(we are still playing together after almost 30 years!!).! They put on a great show, and haven't lost anything from when I used to see them back in the day. Yes, their sound is right out of the 80's, but their newer stuff is more current. Love 'em! Congratulations on the gig!

Regards


----------



## MajorKin (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've heard nothin but good things about the fellas in the band. It's still a month away, but we're gettin excited for it!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to several of the songs I found The End, Man on the Run and Rent very interesting. This is a very tight group and I mean musically, not a state of intoxication. Keep up the good work and good luck on your upcoming gig.


----------

